# Best catfish lake?



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I was wondering what lake or stretch of river in south east Texas ya'all would consider the best catfishing in the area(size and numbers) ?? Blue cats preferred.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Lake Livingston for blue cats in large numbers. 50 fish per day limit.

Lake Conroe for large trophy blue cats in the winter time. As least that has been the case in the last few years. The lake rod and reel record was caught a few weeks back at 68.2 pounds. 25 fish per day limit.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Livingston has been the easiest lake for me to find cats. Just about every time I have dropped a line for cats I catch them in big numbers
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Catfish*

Lake Conroe
T


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes,.... Conroe, go to Lake Conroe. They catch big ones, and a lot of channel cat fish too in big numbers. Livingston is great with plenty of solid blue cats and a liberal 50 a day bag limit.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep two great choices East of town the brackish marsh bayous along the TRinity and Old and Lost rivers are great this time of year.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I usually find the fish straight down below SS boat.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

RAYSOR said:


> I usually find the fish straight down below SS boat.


Me to raysor, but my lines at a little more of an angle cause i'm potlicking. Lol


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

How is Gibbons creek for catfish ?


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

As far as numbers go, I would suggest whichever lake Obiewan57 is fishing that day. If you go by his success you should be able to catch limits every day. I've only cat fished Somerville, Fayette, and Gibbons with Fayette fish averaging a little heavier than the other two. I've heard of people targeting the larger blues on gibbons at night and having some sauces.

-Brandon

Brandon


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Yes,.... Conroe, go to Lake Conroe. They catch big ones, and a lot of channel cat fish too in big numbers. Livingston is great with plenty of solid blue cats and a liberal 50 a day bag limit.


The only thing that I really don't like about Conroe is the size of the channel cats.The only negative of lake Livingston for me is the drive.I was really hoping there would be alot of support for one of the smaller lakes or rivers.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Lake Livingston for blue cats in large numbers. 50 fish per day limit.
> 
> Lake Conroe for large trophy blue cats in the winter time. As least that has been the case in the last few years. The lake rod and reel record was caught a few weeks back at 68.2 pounds. 25 fish per day limit.


 What he said...


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Lake Houston is a sleeper catfish lake, You dont see alot of reports and they are not as big as Conroe or Livingston. But there are really good numbers of catfish caught out of that lake.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> Lake Houston is a sleeper catfish lake, You dont see alot of reports and they are not as big as Conroe or Livingston. But there are really good numbers of catfish caught out of that lake.


sshhhhhh :wink:


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Southeast Texas and blue cats? My ranking is Livingston then Lake Houston for box blues and Conroe for trophy blues. 
Central Texas and blue cats - Cedar Creek and Tawakoni for trophy.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Clear Lake has ton of catfish hardhead!


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

There are three animals I despise sea gulls, _cormorants and hardheads. 
_


----------



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Lake Livingston for blue cats in large numbers. 50 fish per day limit.
> 
> Lake Conroe for large trophy blue cats in the winter time. As least that has been the case in the last few years. The lake rod and reel record was caught a few weeks back at 68.2 pounds. 25 fish per day limit.


Sunbeam just a little correction on the lake record. I caught 
the pending lake record on 12/19/11 and it weighed 65# 12oz. I think Livingston or Lake Houston would be the best choice Conroe is really not that good. John3:16


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Congratulations John3:16*

John,

Congrats on that big blue cat and the new record! I saw the pics on another forum. Glad to see you finally got a big one after all those dinks you've been posting for so long! Just kidding, for those of you that don't know, this man knows Lake Conroe and where the big ones are! Or did before the lake went downhill.

You da man,
Tom


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

BrandonH said:


> As far as numbers go, I would suggest whichever lake Obiewan57 is fishing that day. If you go by his success you should be able to catch limits every day. I've only cat fished Somerville, Fayette, and Gibbons with Fayette fish averaging a little heavier than the other two. I've heard of people targeting the larger blues on gibbons at night and having some sauces.
> 
> -Brandon
> 
> Brandon


Gibbons is closed at night, unless there is some private land access..???

To the OP, Gibbons is a great catfish lake. Big ones may be hit and miss, but I used to catch a lot of channels on blood or shad dip baits. Live and cut shad caught with a cast net work great too for bigger fish. Dip baits seemed to work better when the bite was slower, ie heat of the day.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought they were still open at night...last I went they were. You had to be in the gate by a certain time, but they have a one-way exit so you can leave whenever you're done.

Brandon


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

What about Huntsville SP? We are considering camping there soon.


----------



## BRP74 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Lake Livingston...*

always have good luck w/ Big Blues !


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Livingstion, Conroe, and we stay at home on the east side of I 10 Trinity area..


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I was hoping to pick one lake to learn and fish but I guess that isn't going to happen...I guess I'll just target one species on each lake I fish.Looks like Fayette for LMB (the only lake/species I'm confident fishing),Livingston for Catfish and Conroe for hybrids.

Thanks for all the input on the catfish spot.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Brp74--great fish----


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

wwind3 said:


> Brp74--great fish----


Very nice!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think they were referring to R&R record.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

BRP74 said:


> always have good luck w/ Big Blues !


nice fish!


----------

